

Boys Will Be Boys: The Problem With Digg - anuleczka
http://jezebel.com/5531991/boys-will-be-boys-the-problem-with-digg

======
whakojacko
People there take social internet sites waaay too seriously. Their article on
the reddit post talking about models without makeup
([http://jezebel.com/5526597/ridiculous-men-slam-models-
withou...](http://jezebel.com/5526597/ridiculous-men-slam-models-without-
makeup)) was one of the dumbest things Ive read in a while. Getting all
butthurt because women who are essentially paid because they look attractive
get judged on their attractiveness? Grow up please. Not to mention people on
reddit, as well as most of the internet in general, are sarcastic assholes to
everyone, not just makeup-free models.

Btw did you notice the "digg this" next to the article? cute

